# Australian Journalist Seeking Apartment Share Tokyo



## DavidAustralia (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello.
My name is David, an Australian journalist.
I will be moving to Tokyo in 2013 and would like initially to pay rent in a share apartment for one month at first.
Best Wishes
David


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Try a Google search for "Sakura House". They have single and shared apartments all over Tokyo for short-term rental.


----------

